# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Coca Cola

## Gasturb

Gt

----------


## jiujitSu

Σε ηλικια 15-16 ετων οταν ξυπνουσα το πρωι επινα μισο λιτρο coca cola !!! 
Μεγαλος *assholl* ημουνα.
Ολα ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. Τωρα πινω μονο light αραια και που. Την κανονικη δεν μπορω να την πιω με τπτ γιατι δεν μου καθεται πια η γευση της λογω ζαχαρης.
φταινε και οι γονεις εκτος απο την διαφημιστικη καμπανια της coca. Επισης φταιει γενικα η ******* που εχουμε σαν λαος που πιστευω μετα τους αμερικανους ερχομαστε εμεις σε αποχαυνωση.

----------


## Vson

μου φαινεται καπως ...το συγκεκριμενο,ειναι σιγουρα αληθες αυτο που λεει με τα 32 ποτηρια;(εκει κολησα) εγω συνηθως πινω 1.5 λιτρο coca cola μονος μου ημερησιως(ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλο) και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικο πραγμα(οπως αναφερεται παραπανω.

Οποιος ξερει καλυτερα ας πει μερικα πραγματα γιατι δεν με πολυ πειθει το σκετσακι,jiu εισαι σωστος και συμφωνω μαζι σου εγω μεχρι την ηλικια των 12 δεν επινα ποτε coca cola μαλιστα οταν την εβλεπα μαυρη σιχενομουν και να την δοκιμασω(δεν ειχα δοκιμασει ποτε τοτε),αλλα αφου ειδα τις διαφημησεις κατι ξαρδερφια μου να φωναζουν ααα coca cola κλπ ειπα ας το δοκιμασω και τελικα μου αρεσε(οχι ομως στο βαθμο οπως τωρα),επειτα απο μερικα χρονια κ αφου εβλεπα συνεχως καθε εορτινη περιοδο να κατακλιζεται η tv με διαφημησεις περι coca colas ....αρχισα να φανατιζομαι με αυτη  :02. Drunken:   :01. Smile Wide:  ,καλη αναφορα gust και ελπιζω καποιος πραγματικα να μου κανει μια ψυχαναληση και να μου πει γιατι δεν πρεπει να πινω γιατι αυτο το κειμενο εκει πανω δεν το πολυ πιανω(και ψυχαναληση γιατι ετσι την δεχτηκα :01. Razz: )

+10 για το thread

note: το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω με τι αλλο μπορει να συνδιαστει η pizza το σουβλακη η και μερικα αυγα σπιτι... που παντα συνδιαζω με coca cola ,αληθεια εσεις με τι την εχετε αντικαταστησει τι ποτα πινετε με το γευμα;(Ιδεες γρηγορα γιατι ειμαι θυμα των media οπως φανηκε)  :02. Smile:

----------


## Antonio

Πολύ καλό ποστ gausturb!  :01. Wink:  

Ευτηχώς οταν πρωτοξεκίνησα gym είχα καλό γυμναστή και φρόντησε να με ενημερώσει έτσι τα έχω κόψει εδώ και μια 10ετία

----------


## billys15

Κι εγω δεν ειμαι φαν των αναψυκτικων.Εχω να πιω καιρο,μπορει και κανα χρονο-εναμιση.

Vson εγω αναλογα.Ή πινω cal c vita με καποια γευματα ή δεν πινω τιποτα,μονο νερο.

----------


## ajax

ειμουν φαν της.αλλα ευτυχως την εχω κοψει....παχαινει η ατιμη

----------


## gpol

ωραιος ο gas!  :01. Wink:

----------


## asdf

Μπραβο Στρατο   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Teo70

Επινα παλιότερα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, τώρα την έχω κόψει αρκετά χρόνια (ούτε light).
Ηξερα ότι βλάπτει αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Καταστρέφει τον οργανισμό. Δε βλέπετε τα Αμερικανάκια με τις coca και τα humbergrer πώς καταντήσανε;παχύσαρκοι και με καρδιακά προβλήματα.

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η κόκα κόλα είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόνμη νόμιμες μορφές προόθυσης των προιόντων της όπως στους κινηματογράφους έβαζε καρέ ανάμεσα στο φιλμ ώστε να δημιουργήται η ψευδέσθηση στο υποσυνήσιτο ότι έχεις ανάγκη να την πιεις. Και φυσικά στα διαλείματα γινόταν πανικός. Επίσης μια φίλη μου μου είχε δείξει ένα άρθρο στο οποίο η coca ξεκινούσε καμπάνια κατάργησης του νερού σε εστιατόρια. αντί για νερό να σερβίρουν κόκα....
θα την ξαναρωτήσω αν το έχει.

----------


## everydaypanos

Το ανθρακούχο νερό και η καφεΐνη δεν είναι κάτι το κακό. Ούτε και για μια ειδική διατροφή.

----------


## ajax

Η ασπαρταμη και η αφθονη ζαχαρη ομως κανει

----------


## Gasturb

Φέτος καλύτερα όμως να μην πιείτε αυτό το αναψυκτικό. Δεν ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει όταν πίνετε Coca Cola? Διαβάστε παρακάτω για να μάθετε:

Τα πρώτα 10 λεπτά : 10 κουταλιές ζάχαρης εισχωρούν στο σύστημά σας. (100% της προτεινόμενης ημερήσιας χρήσης.) *Ο λόγος που δεν κάνετε αμέσως εμετό από την υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης είναι το φωσφορικό οξύ* που κόβει την γεύση και σας επιτρέπει να κρατήσετε το αναψυκτικό στο στομάχι σας.

20 λεπτά : Το ζάχαρό σας προκαλεί μια έκρηξη ινσουλίνης. Το συκώτι σας ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό , *μετατρέποντας όση ζάχαρη μπορεί σε λίπος (και υπάρχει πολύ ζάχαρη αυτή τη στιγμή)*.

40 λεπτά : Η απορόφηση καφεΐνης έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Οι κόρες σας διαστέλλονται, η πίεση του αίματος αυξάνεται και το συκώτι συνεχίζει να ρίχνει ζάχαρη στο αίμα. Oι δέκτες αδενοσίνης στον εγκέφαλό σας φράζουν αποτρέποντας την υπνηλία.

45 λεπτά : Το σώμα σας ανεβάζει την παραγωγή ντοπαμίνης, ερεθίζοντας τα κέντρα ευχαρίστησης στον εγκέφαλό σας (Τι απόλαυστικη που είναι η Coke τελικα). Είναι ο ίδιος τρόπος που λειτουργεί και η ηρωίνη.

>60 λεπτά : Το φωσφορικό οξύ δεσμεύει το ασβέστιο, το μαγνήσιο και τον ψευδάργυρο στο χαμηλότερο έντερό σας, παρέχοντας μιας περαιτέρω ώθηση στο μεταβολισμό. Αυτό γίνεται από τις υψηλές δόσεις της ζάχαρης και των τεχνητών γλυκαντικών ουσιών που αυξάνουν επίσης την ουρική έκκριση του ασβεστίου. Οι διουρητικές ιδιότητες της καφεΐνης κάνουν παιχνίδι. (Σας κάνει να πρέπει να κατουρήσετε.) Τώρα βεβαιώνεται ότι θα εκκενώσετε το συνδεμένο ασβέστιο, το μαγνήσιο και τον ψευδάργυρο που πήγαινε στα κόκκαλά σας καθώς επίσης και το νάτριο, τον ηλεκτρολύτη και το νερό. Δεδομένου ότι το rave μέσα σας πεθαίνει, θα αρχίσετε να έχετε μια συντριβή ζάχαρης. Μπορεί να γίνετε οξύθυμοι ή/και αργόστροφοι. Έχετε επίσης τώρα, κυριολεκτικά, κατουρήσει όλο το νερό που περιείχε η Coke, μαζί με τις πολύτιμες θρεπτικές ουσίες που το σώμα σας θα μπορούσε να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για να ενυδατώσει το σύστημά σας ή να χτίσει τα ισχυρά κόκκαλα και τα δόντια.

Πηγη: http://odycody.blogspot.com/2006_12_01_archive.html


 :09. Info:  

_You:_ Do u want Coke? 
_Gasturb:_

----------


## billys15

Coke=Muscletech ( =απατη   :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Nick3

Ευτυχώς εγώ ουδέποτε είχα εξάρτηση από τέτοια ποτά και ούτε πέφτω σε παγίδες έτσι εύκολα.
Όταν κάτι πρέπει να κοπεί για α' ή β΄λόγο κόβεται χωρίς μα μου σου του!   :01. lol:

----------


## Eddie

> Oλοι εσεις που μιλατε για coca coles και για καρκινους και για τις αηδιες που εχουν μεσα...
> Εχετε αναλογιστει τι χημεια εχουν τα συμπληρωματα που καταναλωνετε σε κουβαδες ετησιως??


Κοπελα μου αυτο λεω πιο πανω!!!Ουτως η αλλος οτι μαλακια,καρκινικο και χημεια εχει η κολα ετσι κι αλλιως την παιρνουμε απο τις τροφες και τα συμπληρωματα. :08. Toast:

----------


## stamthedrum

> τι χημικά;


Μάλλον εννοεί τις ουσίες που δίνουν γεύση και τα γλυκαντικά. Αλλά, ντάξει, δε νομίζω ότι είναι πια και τόσο επικίνδυνα. Η μεγάλη ποσότητα φωσφορικού οξέος της coca κάνει πολύ πιο μεγάλη ζημιά...

Επίσης, ο Eddie έχει ένα point   +1

----------


## Ramrod

> Μάλλον εννοεί τις ουσίες που δίνουν γεύση και τα γλυκαντικά. Αλλά, ντάξει, δε νομίζω ότι είναι πια και τόσο επικίνδυνα. Η μεγάλη ποσότητα φωσφορικού οξέος της coca κάνει πολύ πιο μεγάλη ζημιά...
> 
> Επίσης, ο Eddie έχει ένα point   +1


Γιατί το βενζολικό νάτριο που έχει μέσα?

----------


## versus

> Oλοι εσεις που μιλατε για coca coles και για καρκινους και για τις αηδιες που εχουν μεσα...
> Εχετε αναλογιστει τι χημεια εχουν τα συμπληρωματα που καταναλωνετε σε κουβαδες ετησιως??





> Κοπελα μου αυτο λεω πιο πανω!!!Ουτως η αλλος οτι μαλακια,καρκινικο και χημεια εχει η κολα ετσι κι αλλιως την παιρνουμε απο τις τροφες και τα συμπληρωματα.


ρε παιδιά..για να καταλάβω..τι λέτε;συγκρίνετε τα συμπληρώματα και τις τροφές με την coca-cola;
είπαμε όχι και έτσι!δηλαδή το ίδιο είναι να πάρεις μία πρωτεΐνη η οποία θα σου δώσει και αμινοξέα+υδατάνθρακα+βιταμίνες από το να πίνεις coca-cola;
μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα!
lila_1 είπαμε!όχι κι έτσι!

----------


## beefmeup

> Oλοι εσεις που μιλατε για coca coles και για καρκινους και για τις αηδιες που εχουν μεσα...
> Εχετε αναλογιστει τι χημεια εχουν τα συμπληρωματα που καταναλωνετε σε κουβαδες ετησιως??





> τι χημικά;


δικιο εχει η λιλα,κ ο βασιλης..απλα κανουμε ολοι τα στραβα ματια,οπως κ με την ποιοτητα του φαγητου που τρωμε(κρεας,λαχανικα κλπ).
ολα ειναι τιγκα στις αντιβιωσεις κ τα φυτοφαρμακα..

το θεμα ειναι,τι απολα θα μας "φαει"πρωτο,αλλα πονταρω στα κανονικα φαγητα.

σταμ,οχι.
τα μισα συμπληρω εκει εξω εχουν πραγματα που δεν θα επρεπε,μεσα κ δεν αναφερομαι σε αναβολικα.παντα κατι ξεφευγει απτους ελεγχους ποιοτητας.

απλα ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος,κ προσωπικα,περνω χρονια,κ ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα στην υγεια μου.οποτε συνεχιζω.

κ δεν το πολυψαχνω,γιατι ξερετε τι λενε,για οσους ψαχνουν.

στο τελος.βρισκουν.

----------


## deluxe

Δε εχει πεθανει κανεις απο coca cola παντως. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.. Ουτε καρκινο δημιουργει, ουτε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα. Σε normal ποσοτητες.

----------


## Eddie

Λοιπον επειδη μου ανοιξατε την ορεξη,παω να βαλω μια zero στην καταψηξη για να πιω αφου φαω το μοσχαρακι μου κι ας λετε εσεις οτι θελετε :01. Razz: 

Εδω δε ξερω αν το μοσχαρι που θα φαω ειναι μοσχαρι με φυραμα η μοσχαρι κανιβαλος εσεις μου λετε για την κοκα κολα,λολ :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> δικιο εχει η λιλα,κ ο βασιλης..απλα κανουμε ολοι τα στραβα ματια,οπως κ με την ποιοτητα του φαγητου που τρωμε(κρεας,λαχανικα κλπ).
> ολα ειναι τιγκα στις αντιβιωσεις κ τα φυτοφαρμακα..
> 
> το θεμα ειναι,τι απολα θα μας "φαει"πρωτο,αλλα πονταρω στα κανονικα φαγητα.
> 
> σταμ,οχι.
> τα μισα συμπληρω εκει εξω εχουν πραγματα που δεν θα επρεπε,μεσα κ δεν αναφερομαι σε αναβολικα.παντα κατι ξεφευγει απτους ελεγχους ποιοτητας.
> 
> απλα ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος,κ προσωπικα,περνω χρονια,κ ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα στην υγεια μου.οποτε συνεχιζω.
> ...


 




αν έχεις καμία έγκυρη πληροφορία για το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι του ποστ σου σε παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσεις! έστω και με πμ!!

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## versus

> δικιο εχει η λιλα,κ ο βασιλης..απλα κανουμε ολοι τα στραβα ματια,οπως κ με την ποιοτητα του φαγητου που τρωμε(κρεας,λαχανικα κλπ).
> ολα ειναι τιγκα στις αντιβιωσεις κ τα φυτοφαρμακα..
> 
> το θεμα ειναι,τι απολα θα μας "φαει"πρωτο,αλλα πονταρω στα κανονικα φαγητα.
> 
> σταμ,οχι.
> τα μισα συμπληρω εκει εξω εχουν πραγματα που δεν θα επρεπε,μεσα κ δεν αναφερομαι σε αναβολικα.παντα κατι ξεφευγει απτους ελεγχους ποιοτητας.
> 
> απλα ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος,κ προσωπικα,περνω χρονια,κ ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα στην υγεια μου.οποτε συνεχιζω.
> ...


Διαφωνώ κάθετα!
όπως είπες παίρνεις χρόνια συμπληρώματα και δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα!όπως και με το φαΐ!
για πίνε κάθε μέρα coca-cola στην θέση των συμπληρωμάτων να δούμε!
δηλαδή.........

----------


## versus

> Δε εχει πεθανει κανεις απο coca cola παντως. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.. Ουτε καρκινο δημιουργει, ουτε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα. Σε normal ποσοτητες.


πώς το εννοείς;

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> καλά κανεις! Ρίξε μια ματια!
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ight=coca+cola
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως έχω και εγώ μερικά άρθα για το ποσο κακό κάνει η coca cola, να κάνω νέο thread η να το εντάξω στο παραπάνω καλύτερα?





> Δε εχει πεθανει κανεις απο coca cola παντως. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.. Ουτε καρκινο δημιουργει, ουτε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα. Σε normal ποσοτητες.


Εσυ εκεί το χαβά σου δεν διαβασες το πιο πάνω άρθρο?εαν όχι κάνε ότι νομίζεις

----------


## beefmeup

> Διαφωνώ κάθετα!
> όπως είπες παίρνεις χρόνια συμπληρώματα και δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα!όπως και με το φαΐ!
> για πίνε κάθε μέρα coca-cola στην θέση των συμπληρωμάτων να δούμε!
> δηλαδή.........


ναι,αστην κολα στην ακρη κ σκεψου λιγο λογικα.

υπαρχουν εταιριες,που βγαζουν τυποποιημενα φαγητα,απο γιαουρτια,μεχρι τυρια,κρεατα(κ τα "φρεσκα"),κονσερβες κ οτι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις..

ποσα απο αυτα τα προιοντα ανα καιρους τα επιασαν να μην πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις υγιεινης,κ ποσα αλλα που δεν τα μαθαμε γιατι καποιοι λαδωσαν..

λες λοιπον οτι αφου γινεται στα φαγητα,τοσο αβιαστα,κ αβαδιστα που στο κατω κατω τα τρωνε ολοι,να μην γινεται σ κατι σαν τα συμπληρω,που στο κατω κατω ειναι για συγκεκριμενο κοινο,κ οι ελεχγοι δεν ειναι ουτε το ιδιο αυστηροι,ουτε στην ιδια κλιμακα..?

γιατι αν το λες,μην το λες με σιγουρια,ειναι λιγο αφελες.

γιαννη,πολλα απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουν,εχουν αποδηχθει οτι δεν εχουν οτι λενε,η εχουν παραπανω ζαχαρες κλπ(εξου κ οι καλες γευσεις),απο σαιτ τυπου supplement police,κλπ..

θα σου στειλω κατι σε πμ,μολις βρω λιγο χρονο :01. Wink:

----------


## versus

> ναι,αστην κολα στην ακρη κ σκεψου λιγο λογικα.
> 
> υπαρχουν εταιριες,που βγαζουν τυποποιημενα φαγητα,απο γιαουρτια,μεχρι τυρια,κρεατα(κ τα "φρεσκα"),κονσερβες κ οτι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις..
> 
> ποσα απο αυτα τα προιοντα ανα καιρους τα επιασαν να μην πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις υγιεινης,κ ποσα αλλα που δεν τα μαθαμε γιατι καποιοι λαδωσαν..
> 
> λες λοιπον οτι αφου γινεται στα φαγητα,τοσο αβιαστα,κ αβαδιστα που στο κατω κατω τα τρωνε ολοι,να μην γινεται σ κατι σαν τα συμπληρω,που στο κατω κατω ειναι για συγκεκριμενο κοινο,κ οι ελεχγοι δεν ειναι ουτε το ιδιο αυστηροι,ουτε στην ιδια κλιμακα..?
> 
> γιατι αν το λες,μην το λες με σιγουρια,ειναι λιγο αφελες.
> ...


δεν έχεις κανέναν απολύτως λόγο να πάρεις τυποποιημένα φαγητά!
εκτός άμα υπάρχει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ανάγκη!
γιατί να πάρεις τυποποιημένα κρέατα και να μην πας στον κρεοπώλη;

----------


## lila_1

> Κοπελα μου αυτο λεω πιο πανω!!!Ουτως η αλλος οτι μαλακια,καρκινικο και χημεια εχει η κολα ετσι κι αλλιως την παιρνουμε απο τις τροφες και τα συμπληρωματα.


Καλα, χαλαρωσε!! Δεν διαφωνησα :08. Turtle: 



> ρε παιδιά..για να καταλάβω..τι λέτε;συγκρίνετε τα συμπληρώματα και τις τροφές με την coca-cola;
> είπαμε όχι και έτσι!δηλαδή το ίδιο είναι να πάρεις μία πρωτεΐνη η οποία θα σου δώσει και αμινοξέα+υδατάνθρακα+βιταμίνες από το να πίνεις coca-cola;
> μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα!
> lila_1 είπαμε!όχι κι έτσι!


Τις τροφες καλως ή κακως δεν γινεται να τις αποφυγεις.!Εκτος αν θες να ανακαλυψεις τις συνεπειες μιας τετοιας επιλογης..Μαντεψε...!
Τα συμπληρωματα και η κολα σου προσφερουν χοντρικα τον ιδιο "καρκινο"
Απλως τα πρωτα σου δινουν και ΚΑΤΙ ακομα!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορεις και τα 2 να τα αποφυγεις.Αλλα επειδη θες οτι μπορει να σου προσφερει το 1ο,επαναπαυεσαι να κατηγορεις μονο το 2ο!
Οπως ειπε και ο beef...

Επισης επιχειρηματα του στυλ "χρησιμοποιω χρόνια συμπληρώματα/κοκες/τσιγαρα/ξυδια/φαστφουνταδικα/σκ**α και δεν έχω πάθει τίποτα"
οποιος εχει τη στοιχειωδη λογικη καταλαβαινει οτι ειναι σαθρα...Δεν θελουν περαιτερω σχολια...

Και τελος,αν προσπαθειτε να αποδειξετε την αθωοτητα των συμπληρωματων με ερευνες...Τσαμπα κοπος.Δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρες.Κ αυτο γιατι τα συμπληρωματα απευθυνονται σε ενα ΠΟΛΥ μικρο μεριδιο του πληθυσμου

(εκθεση ιδεων :08. Turtle: )

----------


## beefmeup

> δεν έχεις κανέναν απολύτως λόγο να πάρεις τυποποιημένα φαγητά!
> εκτός άμα υπάρχει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ανάγκη!
> γιατί να πάρεις τυποποιημένα κρέατα και να μην πας στον κρεοπώλη;


το ιδιο ειναι καμια φορα.

που ξερεις τι τρωνε κ σε τι συνθηκες μεγαλωνουν,η απο που εισαγονται τα κρεατα του κρεοπολη?

δεν μπορεις να σαι σιγουρος.

κ τα τυρια/γαλακτοκομικα/γιαουρτια κλπ??εκει τι θα κανεις?

γιαυτο λεω,τρωμε οτι τρωμε,περνουμε τα συμπληρωματακια μας,κ το ριχουμε στο γιαλλο.

παιδες δεν εχει νοημα η διαφωνια,εδω..ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του,α΄΄α ας κραταμε κ μια "πισσινη".

----------


## stamthedrum

beefmeup, ναι ρε συ, κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ πολλά για διάφορες "βρώμες" που έχουν βγει για διάφορα συμπληρώματα... Αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ προσπαθώ να μην τα πολυψάχνω για να μη βρίσκω lol!

Ramrod, η κλασική coca cola δεν έχει βενζοϊκό νάτριο ούτε η light ούτε η zero. Διάφορες παραλλαγές όπως η coca cola Carrefour έχουν τέτοια μέσα.

----------


## giannis64

τα ποστ περι coca cola μεταφερθηκαν εδω  

*H βιολογία της Coca Cola:*

----------


## Tasos Green

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα με πιστεψει κανεις αλλα 3 φορες στην ζωη μου εχω πιει coca cola...
μια οταν ημουν 8 στα γενεθλια του αδερφου μου που με τραβηξαν και φωτο..
μια στο λυκειο οταν μου την εδωσε μια κοπελα ( ημουν στα ψησιματα μαζι της δεν γινοταν να την προσβαλω... :01. Mr. Green: )... και μια ακομα φορα σε μια ποδηλατοδρομια 15 χιλιομετρων οπου εφτασα στο πουθενα και το μονο που βρηκα ηταv ενα μια καντηνα που της τελειωσαν τα νερα! ελεος τι αλλο να εκανα καταπια 2 τενεκεδακια για πλακα.... γενικα δεν συμπαθω οτιδηποτε εχει ανθρακικο...προτημουσα παντα το κρυο τσαι με ξεδιψουσε καλυτερα...

----------


## γιαννης93

εγω δεν ξερω τι λενε αλλα  εδω και ενα χρονο  εχω πιει 3 κοκα κολες(απο εκει που επινα απο μικροσ 2 τουλαχιστον την ημερα) και δεν μου ελειψε κα8ολου.απο φιλο που επινε ιδια ποσοτητα με μενα αποκτησε προβλημα,τωρα τι προβλημα του δημιουργησε δεν ξερω ακριβως παντως αναγκαστηκε να τις κοψει. 

επισης με αυτο το 8εμα ,τωρα που ειμαι στο σε internet cafe,χωρις να εχω ορεξη με κανανε να ανοιξω μια  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :01. Cursing:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## paulakos

Coca cola...παει με ολα.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν....

----------


## versus

> Coca cola...παει με ολα....
> Οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν....


coca-cola...τα καταστρέφει όλα..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν....

----------


## Ramrod

παιδιά μη τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...σίγουρα η κοκακόλα εγκυμονεί κάποιους κινδύνους και μπορεί να είναι βλαβερή όταν γίνεται κατάχρηση. Όχι όμως ότι θα μας βλάψει ενα κουτάκι κοκακόλα. Η υπερβολή δε κάνει καλό...

----------


## Andrikos

> Δε εχει πεθανει κανεις απο coca cola παντως. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.. Ουτε καρκινο δημιουργει, ουτε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα. Σε normal ποσοτητες.


+1

----------


## versus

> Δε εχει πεθανει κανεις απο coca cola παντως. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα.. Ουτε καρκινο δημιουργει, ουτε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα. Σε normal ποσοτητες.





> +1


τι normal ποσότητες;
normal ποσότητα είναι 1,5l την ημέρα;
εγώ εκεί στηρίζω τις απαντήσεις!και σε κάποια άλλα που ειπώθηκαν!

----------


## giorgospet

Είναι ότι ποιο άχρηστο μπορείς να βάλεις στον οργανισμό σου. Δείτε  έρευνες και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## versus

> Είναι ότι ποιο άχρηστο μπορείς να βάλεις στον οργανισμό σου. Δείτε  έρευνες και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.


αυτό λέμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Andrikos

> τι normal ποσότητες;
> normal ποσότητα είναι 1,5l την ημέρα;
> εγώ εκεί στηρίζω τις απαντήσεις!και σε κάποια άλλα που ειπώθηκαν!


Όταν μιλάμε για τοξικότητα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη δόση , υπάρχει δόση ανά κιλό , εξαρτάται τον άνθρωπο , αν είσαι 1,90 100 κιλά το 1,5 λίτρο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με το να είσαι 1,60 55 κιλά και να πίνεις 2 των 330 ml.  Όπως και να έχει δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε τόσο πουριτανοί , το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν δεξιά και αριστερά από το τσιγάρο , την παχυσαρκία και την έλλειψη άσκησης και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με την coca cola  :01. Mr. Green: .  
Τέλος η coca cola (με ζάχαρη) χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην ποδηλασία.

----------


## versus

> Όταν μιλάμε για τοξικότητα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη δόση , υπάρχει δόση ανά κιλό , εξαρτάται τον άνθρωπο , αν είσαι 1,90 100 κιλά το 1,5 λίτρο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με το να είσαι 1,60 55 κιλά και να πίνεις 2 των 330 ml.  Όπως και να έχει δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε τόσο πουριτανοί , το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν δεξιά και αριστερά από το τσιγάρο , την παχυσαρκία και την έλλειψη άσκησης και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με την coca cola .  
> Τέλος η coca cola (με ζάχαρη) χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην ποδηλασία.


κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Όταν μιλάμε για τοξικότητα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη δόση , υπάρχει δόση ανά κιλό , εξαρτάται τον άνθρωπο , αν είσαι 1,90 100 κιλά το 1,5 λίτρο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με το να είσαι 1,60 55 κιλά και να πίνεις 2 των 330 ml.  Όπως και να έχει δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε τόσο πουριτανοί , το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν δεξιά και αριστερά από το τσιγάρο , την παχυσαρκία και την έλλειψη άσκησης και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με την coca cola .  
> Τέλος η coca cola (με ζάχαρη) χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην ποδηλασία.


τυχαιο???
Δεν νομιζω!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πίνουμε νιτρικά, λιποδιαλύτες και ένα σωρό άλλα συμπληρώματα που ούτε καν ξέρουμε τι έχουνε μέσα και συζητάμε ακόμη για τη κόκα κόλα ή το redbull?
Εμείς που κάνουμε το κατεξοχήν ανθυγιεινό άθλημα; Ας μη κρυβόμαστε πίσω  απ' το δάχτυλο μας. :01. Cursing: 
Ο topic starter έπρεπε να μας δώσει μια αντίστοιχη περιγραφή ενός pre νιτρικού.  :01. Mr. Green: 

 Μιλάμε για τη τοξικότητα της κολας αλλά όχι για το αν το σώμα μας μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τόση πρωτεΐνη καθημερινά...
Όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω, παν μέτρον άριστον.

----------


## Senereison

παιδιά έχω να πιω coca cola εδώ και 3 χρονια και κανένα άλλο παρόμοιο με αυτό ήμουνα εθισμένο κατέβαζα τεράστιες ποσότητες ανθρακούχων ποτων

----------


## sogoku

> Εμείς που κάνουμε το κατεξοχήν ανθυγιεινό άθλημα;


Ισως το επαγγελματικο οπως λες  και οπως ειπες αθλημα.Στην τελειως ερασιτεχνικη του μορφη παντως οπως το κανουμε οι περισσοτεροι και αν δεν υπερβαλλουμε πιστευω ειμαστε πανω απο την υγεια του μεσου ανθρωπου.Γνωμη μου.....

----------


## giannis64

+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gmalamos

Εγω οταν θελω καποιο γλυκο πινω κανα δυο γουλιες zero και ειμαι οκ...Γενικα παν μετρον αριστον δεν ειναι κακο να πινουμε κολα αλλα με μετρο οπως ολα..

----------


## sogoku

Εμενα γιατι μου μειωνει τον πονο στην κοιλια οταν εχω?

----------


## versus

> Εμενα γιατι μου μειωνει τον πονο στην κοιλια οταν εχω?


δεν ξέρω τι να πω;
πάντως σφίγγει όταν έχεις δ!@ρρια!

----------


## Tasos Green

> Όταν μιλάμε για τοξικότητα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη δόση , υπάρχει δόση ανά κιλό , εξαρτάται τον άνθρωπο , αν είσαι 1,90 100 κιλά το 1,5 λίτρο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με το να είσαι 1,60 55 κιλά και να πίνεις 2 των 330 ml.  Όπως και να έχει δεν χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε τόσο πουριτανοί , το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν δεξιά και αριστερά από το τσιγάρο , την παχυσαρκία και την έλλειψη άσκησης και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με την coca cola .  
> Τέλος η coca cola (με ζάχαρη) χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην ποδηλασία.


δεν θα συμφωνισω ιδιαιτερα με αυτο.... οι περισοτεροι αθλητες προτημουν το lukozate που περιεχει γλυκοζη.... παρα την coca cola που σου τιναζει τον ινσουλικο δεικτει στα υψη και μετα σε ριχνει αποτομα σε αποδοση λογο της ζαχαρης... Lukozate+Dextro energy προτημουν οι περισοτεροι ποδηλατες...

----------


## Titanium

εγω παντος οχι οτι επινα συνεχια κοκα αλλα δεν προκιτε να ξανα πιω  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:

----------


## Tasos Green

> εγω παντος οχι οτι επινα συνεχια κοκα αλλα δεν προκιτε να ξανα πιω


Φιλε μου γραψτο ολοκληρο το ονομα γιατι θα παρεξηγηθεις! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Titanium

χαχαχαχαχαχα...παντος μετα απο ολα αυτα που προκαλει το ονομα ειναι συμτοση????δεν νομίζω.....χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Andrikos

> δεν θα συμφωνισω ιδιαιτερα με αυτο.... οι περισοτεροι αθλητες προτημουν το lukozate που περιεχει γλυκοζη.... παρα την coca cola που σου τιναζει τον ινσουλικο δεικτει στα υψη και μετα σε ριχνει αποτομα σε αποδοση λογο της ζαχαρης... Lukozate+Dextro energy προτημουν οι περισοτεροι ποδηλατες...


Η ζάχαρη που περιέχεται στη coca cola είναι δισακχαρίτης (φρουκτόζη+γλυκόζη) και έχει χαμηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη από την γλυκόζη προφανώς. Η ινσουλίνη τινάζεται όταν πίνουμε ολόκληρο το lucozade ή την coca cola "μονοκοπανιά" όχι γουλιά γουλιά όπως κάνει ένας αθλητής. Όσον αφορά την coca cola έχει καταγραφεί σε δημοσκοπήσεις ποδηλατών στο εξωτερικό

http://www.sportsci.org/news/news9711/martin.html

----------


## Tasos Green

> Η ζάχαρη που περιέχεται στη coca cola είναι δισακχαρίτης (φρουκτόζη+γλυκόζη) και έχει χαμηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη από την γλυκόζη προφανώς. Η ινσουλίνη τινάζεται όταν πίνουμε ολόκληρο το lucozade ή την coca cola "μονοκοπανιά" όχι γουλιά γουλιά όπως κάνει ένας αθλητής. Όσον αφορά την coca cola έχει καταγραφεί σε δημοσκοπήσεις ποδηλατών στο εξωτερικό
> 
> http://www.sportsci.org/news/news9711/martin.html


πρώτα από όλα adriko να σου πω συγχαρητήρια για το Blog σου...  :03. Thumb up: 
τώρα για την coca cola σε σχέση με την ποδηλασία το ακούω πρώτη φορά από σένα... thanks παρεμπίπτοντος και για την δημοσκόπηση... (αν και είναι λίγο παλιά τελευταία της αναφορά είναι το 1997 πριν δηλαδή διαδοθούν ευρέος τα energy drinks τύπου redbull)
εξελισεται η αθλητικη διατροφη και δεν πιστευω οτι κολλησανε καποιοι στην coca cola... γνωμη μου φυσικα, μετα την δημοσκοπηση που μου εστειλες μπορει και να ισχυει ακομα.

----------


## versus

ο Adrikos παιδιά θα μας βάλει στην θέση μας!
είναι διατροφολόγος,τα ξέρει.σχεδόν,όλα...και άντε να τον "ταπώσεις"...
προσωπικά την ψιλοπάτησες κιόλας γιατί τώρα όλοι εσένα θα ρωτάνε άμα δεν απαντάει κανένας!
οι γνώσεις σου είναι φανερές!
συγχαρητήρια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sogoku

kαι εγω θα πω κατι εξυπνο τωρα δεν ξερω πως με ηρθε μονος μου το σκεφτηκα.'Παν μετρον αριστον' οπως εχει πει και ο bane δεν υπαρχουν κακες ουσιες υπαρχουν μαμακες χρηστες.Και του κρουασαν αν παρουσιασεις ετσι παραστατικα την βοιολογια πχ[και υστερα εισχωρει η σφολιατα μεσα σου και σε βομβαρδιζει με την μερεντα] θα τρομαξεις αλλα αν τρως  5 κρουασαν τον μηνα θα σε κλ..... τα τετοια.

Ανδρικο δωσε γνωσεις στον λαο σου.......

----------


## giannis64

τώρα τι πάμε να βγάλουμε αθώα την κόκα κόλα?  που έχει πολύ παραπάνω συστατικά από ότι αναγράφει?
η να την συγκρίνουμε με ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε ενεργειακό ποτό?
και να το πάρουμε έτσι όπως το λέτε τότε οκ. 
παν μέτρων??  οκ. 
ας πιούμε 3-4 κόκα κόλες τον μήνα! τι θα γίνει στην τελική!!
ας φάμε και 2 προφυτερολ τον μήνα!!
εε και μια δυο σοκολάτες τον μήνα!!
και 5-6 παγωτά, και 1-2 φορές σε κάποιες εξόδους μας από Κανά 2 ποτά!

όλα μαζί μαζεύονται!!

η κόκα κόλα είναι ένα τελείως άχρηστο προϊόν το οποίο μόνο απόλαυση προσφέρει και πολλά κακά!!
σε σύγκριση με τα παραπάνω!!

Τώρα όποιος γουστάρει να πίνει δικαίωμα του. Αλλά όχι ότι δεν τρέχει και τπτ!!

----------


## sogoku

Tον παν μετρον αριστο παει γενικα.Δεν παει απο ολα τα ειδη δηλαδη ενα κρουασν την μερα μια τουρτα την ημερα κτλ.Δηλαδη το προφιτερολ τι λιγοτερο αχρηστο εχει απο την κοκα κολα και μπορει να καταναλωνεται που και που?.Πολλα ειναι εντελως αχρηστα απο αυτα που τρωει ο μεσος ανθρωπος για αυτο ηρεμηστε με την κολα.

----------


## Manos1989

Εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει άμεσα στην γράμμωση/απώλεια λίπους,εμένα προσωπικά λίγο με νοιάζει για τα υπόλοιπα.Ισως ακούγεται αφελές αλλά δεν νομίζω να κάνω τόσο κακό στην υγεία μου με την coca-cola ενώ άλλοι κατεβάζουν κανάτες κρασιά,μπουκάλια και μπουκάλια ποτά,καπνίζουν 2 πακέτα την μέρα και τρώνε σαβούρα 6 φορές την εβδομάδα.
Ας επιτρέψουμε και μια απόλαυση στον εαυτό μας και αν αυτή η απόλαυση δεν έχει και θερμίδες ακόμα καλύτερα......

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ισως το επαγγελματικο οπως λες  και οπως ειπες αθλημα.Στην τελειως ερασιτεχνικη του μορφη παντως οπως το κανουμε οι περισσοτεροι και αν δεν υπερβαλλουμε πιστευω ειμαστε πανω απο την υγεια του μεσου ανθρωπου.Γνωμη μου.....



Αναφέρθηκα γενικά στη διατροφή του bbing και όχι στους αγωνιστικούς bbers.
Ζορίζουμε πολύ το σώμα μας, όλα μας τα όργανα δουλεύουν σε διπλοβάρδιες. Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που αμφισβητείται.

Παρόλα αυτά μας αρέσει και θα συνεχίσουμε να το κάνουμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

> τώρα τι πάμε να βγάλουμε αθώα την κόκα κόλα?  που έχει πολύ παραπάνω συστατικά από ότι αναγράφει?
> η να την συγκρίνουμε με ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε ενεργειακό ποτό?
> και να το πάρουμε έτσι όπως το λέτε τότε οκ. 
> παν μέτρων??  οκ. 
> ας πιούμε 3-4 κόκα κόλες τον μήνα! τι θα γίνει στην τελική!!
> ας φάμε και 2 προφυτερολ τον μήνα!!
> εε και μια δυο σοκολάτες τον μήνα!!
> και 5-6 παγωτά, και 1-2 φορές σε κάποιες εξόδους μας από Κανά 2 ποτά!
> 
> ...




 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## drago

κατω τα χερια απ' την κοκακολα ρε!!!

----------


## traffic

> η κοκακόλα δεν έκανε δουλεία δλδ 8)


θεος!!!!!ελιωσα στο γελιο!!! σορυ για το οφφ...

----------


## kalidor

Παίδες εάν ρωτήσετε για μένα...τι να πω..στο παρελθόν έπινα ΜΟΝΟ cola..τώρα έχω κάνει τεραστια πρόοδο να την κόψω τελείως...αλλα με αυτό το άθρο έχασα πασα ιδέα για το τι έπινα τόσα χρονια..

----------


## Devil

> τι γνωμη εχεται για τα αναψυχτικα τυπου λαιτ και zero?καταναλωνω λιτρα ολοκληρα καθημερινως! μπορει για ωρες ολοκληρες να μην πιω καθολου νερο γτ θα εχω πιει 3 κουτακια κοκα-κολα.......μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να τα μειωσω η ακομα καλητερα να τα κοψω και να μην ξαναπιω?


το καλητερο θα ηταν να τα κοψεις εντελος

αλλα επειδι ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο κοιτα να τα περιορισεις σε 3 την εβδομαδα και οχι 3 την ημερα

----------


## giannis64

> τι γνωμη εχεται για τα αναψυχτικα τυπου λαιτ και zero?καταναλωνω λιτρα ολοκληρα καθημερινως! μπορει για ωρες ολοκληρες να μην πιω καθολου νερο γτ θα εχω πιει 3 κουτακια κοκα-κολα.......μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να τα μειωσω η ακομα καλητερα να τα κοψω και να μην ξαναπιω?


 
διαβασε εδω

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2744

----------


## Devil Randime

> τι γνωμη εχεται για τα αναψυχτικα τυπου λαιτ και zero?καταναλωνω λιτρα ολοκληρα καθημερινως! μπορει για ωρες ολοκληρες να μην πιω καθολου νερο γτ θα εχω πιει 3 κουτακια κοκα-κολα.......μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να τα μειωσω η ακομα καλητερα να τα κοψω και να μην ξαναπιω?


Ριξε λιγη coca-cola πανω σε ενα πλαστικο να δεις τι γινεται... Και αμα ξαναπιεις εδω εγω ειμαι  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Ριξε λιγη coca-cola πανω σε ενα πλαστικο να δεις τι γινεται... Και αμα ξαναπιεις εδω εγω ειμαι


σε πλαστικο ποτηρι δεν εχεις πιει ποτε κοκα-κολα? δεν γινετε τιποτα! :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

οπως εχω ξαναγραψει , εχω θειο που εχει μηχανουργειο, ρεκτιφιε,  και αν δεν ξεβιδωνει η βιδα ριχνει πανω της coca cola και την αφηνει να δρασει για λιγο!

ασχετο αλλα ειπα να το γραψω!  :01. Razz:

----------


## askmeister

γεια σας παιδια μετα απο μια μεγαλη περιηγηση σε ολες τις γωνιες αυτου του φορουμ , και επειδη διαπιστωσα πως μαλλον κανω ενα συμαντικο...λαθος(μαλ*****α θα τεριαζε καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων)....γι αυτο λοιπον αποφασισα να γραψω 2η φορα για να σας κανω μια ερωτηση....πειραζει που πινω μια(μπορει και 2) κοκα zero καθε μερα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ενω παραλληλα ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με το bodybuilding???(φοτογραφιες και σιντομη περιγραφη της ιστοριας μου υπαρχει σε τοπιψ με τιτλο help and fotos  στην σχετικη κατηγορια) :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Hercules

> γεια σας παιδια μετα απο μια μεγαλη περιηγηση σε ολες τις γωνιες αυτου του φορουμ , και επειδη διαπιστωσα πως μαλλον κανω ενα συμαντικο...λαθος(μαλ*****α θα τεριαζε καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων)....γι αυτο λοιπον αποφασισα να γραψω 2η φορα για να σας κανω μια ερωτηση....πειραζει που πινω μια(μπορει και 2) κοκα zero καθε μερα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ενω παραλληλα ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με το bodybuilding???(φοτογραφιες και σιντομη περιγραφη της ιστοριας μου υπαρχει σε τοπιψ με τιτλο help and fotos  στην σχετικη κατηγορια)


την απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου την ξερεις και μονος σου.ετσι δεν ειναι(?).οποτε οι απαντησεις μας ειναι ανευ ουσιας..

----------


## naturale

> γεια σας παιδια μετα απο μια μεγαλη περιηγηση σε ολες τις γωνιες αυτου του φορουμ , και επειδη διαπιστωσα πως μαλλον κανω ενα συμαντικο...λαθος(μαλ*****α θα τεριαζε καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων)....γι αυτο λοιπον αποφασισα να γραψω 2η φορα για να σας κανω μια ερωτηση....πειραζει που πινω μια(μπορει και 2) κοκα zero καθε μερα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ενω παραλληλα ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με το bodybuilding???(φοτογραφιες και σιντομη περιγραφη της ιστοριας μου υπαρχει σε τοπιψ με τιτλο help and fotos  στην σχετικη κατηγορια)


αναλογος ρε
θελεις γραμμοση?

εαν ναι ισως και πειραζει .

----------


## Pavlos17

η κοκα κολα(light)δεν νομιζω να επηρεασει την διετα,αλλα ρε φιλε δες το απτην αλλη μερια,η κοκα κολα και καθε μερα δεν ειναι καλη για την υγεια

----------


## Mitsen

Όταν διευκρινίζεις ότι είναι light η coca cola το πρόβλημα σου λογικά θάναι αν θα λιπωσεις? Αν ναι τότε κανένα απόλυτος πρόβλημα συνέχισε έτσι!

Διαφορετικά νομίζω πως έχεις διαβάσει και ξέρεις ότι δεν έχει να σου προσφέρει απόλυτος τίποτα παρα μονο μια λίστα με αρνητικά που αν αρχίσω θα τελειώσω σε καμια ώρα. 
Βγάλτην οριστικά από τη ζωή σου!

----------


## Pavlos17

> Όταν διευκρινίζεις ότι είναι light η coca cola το πρόβλημα σου λογικά θάναι αν θα λιπωσεις? Αν ναι τότε κανένα απόλυτος πρόβλημα συνέχισε έτσι!
> 
> Διαφορετικά νομίζω πως έχεις διαβάσει και ξέρεις ότι δεν έχει να σου προσφέρει απόλυτος τίποτα παρα μονο μια λίστα με αρνητικά που αν αρχίσω θα τελειώσω σε καμια ώρα. 
> Βγάλτην οριστικά από τη ζωή σου!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Manos1989

Diet Soda makes you fat!
Το έχω ξαναπει παλιότερα.
Καταρχάς είμαι φαν της coca-cola zero.....έπινα 3 λίτρα κάθε μέρα μέχρι που την έκοψα μαχαίρι.
Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός.
Η οξύτητα της επηρεάζει το ph του αίματος και ο οργανισμός για να το επαναφέρει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα χρησιμοποιεί ιώδιο........το οποίο ιώδιο παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο στη λειτουργία του θυροειδή. Σε περίπτωση που δεν τρως και καθόλου αλάτι(όπως εγώ πχ) και καταναλώνεις υπερβολικές ποσότητες coca-cola zero,σίγουρα έμμεσα σαμποτάρεις τη προσπάθεια σου.
Τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά μεν, υπαρκτό ''πρόβλημα'' δε....
1 coca τη μέρα μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο τραγικό,τι να σου πω :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

καντε αναζητηση στο φορουμ..

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ το ιδιο γινεται και με τη σοδα; Το ανθρακικο ειναι που φταιει;

----------


## NASSER

Εγω θα ήθελα να διαβάσα ενα συγκρωτημένο ποστ που να αναφέρει τα μειονεκτήματα της κοκα κολας ή ενος αναψυκτικού και σε ποιές ποσότητες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
Ποιά ουσία ειναι τελικά αυτη που δημιουργεί το προβλημα.


Υ.Σ. εχω μια εξάδα κοκα κολα λαητ... να μην την πετάξω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τρελος εισαι ρε? κατσε να σου στειλω με πμ την διευθηνση μου να μου την στειλεις.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

παιδια δεν ξερω πως μπορει να δικαιολογιθει αυτο επιστημονικα με βαση αυτα που εχει η κοκα κολα αλλα πολυ παλια οταν επινα και οταν λεω επινα επινα συνεχεια το ειχα κανει σαν νερο καθομουν στο pc και εβαζα ολο ποτηρια μου χαλασε το στομαχι αυτο το πραγμα.Τι ενοοω με αυτο καθε φορα που ετρωγα δεν μπορουσα να χονεψω και οχι τιποτα μεγαλες ποσοτητες πχ ουτε ενα sandwich μολις το ετρωγα βαρενε το στομαχι μου αρχιζε να με πιανει ιδρωτας και εκανα εμετο.Μολις την εκοψα εφυγαν και ολα αυτα τα πραγματα που παθαινα δεν ξερω αν ευθυνετε αυτο ή απλα ηταν ψυχολογικο αλλα εφαγα μεγαλο μανικι τοτε ελπιζω να μην το παθει κανεις. :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

> γεια σας παιδια μετα απο μια μεγαλη περιηγηση σε ολες τις γωνιες αυτου του φορουμ , και επειδη διαπιστωσα πως μαλλον κανω ενα συμαντικο...λαθος(μαλ*****α θα τεριαζε καλυτερα αλλα τελος παντων)....γι αυτο λοιπον αποφασισα να γραψω 2η φορα για να σας κανω μια ερωτηση....πειραζει που πινω μια(μπορει και 2) κοκα zero καθε μερα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ενω παραλληλα ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με το bodybuilding???(φοτογραφιες και σιντομη περιγραφη της ιστοριας μου υπαρχει σε τοπιψ με τιτλο help and fotos  στην σχετικη κατηγορια)


Και γω τα ιδια bro,μια καθε μερα.Ειναι το μυστικο της επιτυχιας μου  :01. lol:

----------


## Manos1989

> Εγω θα ήθελα να διαβάσα ενα συγκρωτημένο ποστ που να αναφέρει τα μειονεκτήματα της κοκα κολας ή ενος αναψυκτικού και σε ποιές ποσότητες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
> Ποιά ουσία ειναι τελικά αυτη που δημιουργεί το προβλημα.
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ. εχω μια εξάδα κοκα κολα λαητ... να μην την πετάξω...





> Diet Soda makes you fat!
> Το έχω ξαναπει παλιότερα.
> Καταρχάς είμαι φαν της coca-cola zero.....έπινα 3 λίτρα κάθε μέρα μέχρι που την έκοψα μαχαίρι.
> Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός.
> Η οξύτητα της επηρεάζει το ph του αίματος και ο οργανισμός για να το επαναφέρει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα χρησιμοποιεί ιώδιο........το οποίο ιώδιο παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο στη λειτουργία του θυροειδή. Σε περίπτωση που δεν τρως και καθόλου αλάτι(όπως εγώ πχ) και καταναλώνεις υπερβολικές ποσότητες coca-cola zero,σίγουρα έμμεσα σαμποτάρεις τη προσπάθεια σου.
> Τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά μεν, υπαρκτό ''πρόβλημα'' δε....
> 1 coca τη μέρα μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο τραγικό,τι να σου πω




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpoAtwVyzZI 

Εχει ενδιαφέρον να το δείτε όλο αλλά πιο συγκεκριμένα για τα αναψυκτικά με 0 θερμίδες μιλάει από το 6:38 μέχρι 7:46.
Εν ολίγοις λέει αυτό που έχω γράψει παραπάνω.

----------


## deluxe

Ξερει κανεις αν η κοκα-κολα και ειδικοτερα το ανθρακικο που περιεχει ( οπως και η σοδα ) επηρεαζει την απορροφηση των βιταμινων (χαπακια), αλλα και των θρεπτικων συστατικων απο τις τροφες;

----------


## Kostas95

Θα τα πω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια:Ημουν εξαρτημενος απο την καφεινη μερχι την ηλικια των 15..Σε μια διαιτα που εκανα μονος μου το 2008,επειδη πιστευα πως ειχα καποια κιλα που ηθελα να χασω,παρελειπα γευματα,και τα αντικαταστουσα με κοκα κολα ζερο,η με λιπτον τσαι χωρις θερμιδες..Αποτελεσμα ηταν να κολλησω με την καφεινη και το καλοκαιρι του 2009 να καταναλωνω ασυλληπτες ποσοτητες καφεινης..Επινα 1.5λιτρο κοκα κολα ζερο την ημερα,1.5λιτρο κοκα κολα λαιτ,3φραπεδες και 500μλ τσαι καθε μερα και εμενα ετσι 3μερες νυστικος μονο με υγρα πλουσια σε καφεινη..Αποτελεσμα ηταν,μετα απο ενα διαστημα που καταφερα να "απεξαρτηθω" να τρεμω σαν ψαρι...Οταν εσφιγκα δικεφαλο για παραδειγμα το χερι  μου ετρεμε λες και ειχα μπει σε παγωμενο νερο στην θαλασσα..Μην ξεχνας πως μεγαλες ποσοτητες καφεινης μεσα σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα μπορουν να μας σκοτωσουν,οσο περιεργο και να σου φαινεται και μπορω να σου βρω και αρθρο αν εισαι δυσπιστος..Γι'αυτο απεξαρτηθητε οσο ειναι καιρος,γιατι τωρα κανω βαρη και τρεμει ολο το σωμα μου..

----------


## tolis93

μαγκες μακρυα!!! δεν τα ακουμπαγα αυτα τα πραγματα.η κοκα κολα ποτε δε μου κανε αισθηση.αλλα επειδη δε πινω αλκοολ στις διακοπες επερνα μια κοκα ζιρο η λαιτ...αποτελεσμα.γυρναω αθηνα...παω σουπερ μαρκετ...περασα απο τον παγκο των αναψυκτικων...νταξει αυτο ηταν πηρα 3 λιτρα αινστικτοδως.και αυτο το πραγμα συνεχιστικε 2-3 φορες παλι καλα π επινε κ ο πατερας μ...ειπα τελος θα τη κοψω.αρχισα να πινω σπραιτ ζιρο την εκοψα κ αυτη.αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ γρηγορο αιθισμο...οκ στη καφεινη ειμαι αιθησμενος το ξερω πινω 3 καφεδες τη μερα αλλα δεν ηθελα καφε.κοκα κολα ντε κε καλα.μακρυα παιδια!!!

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

pepsi ftw

----------


## rey1989

Μακριά! όσο σκέφτομαι πόση ζάχαρη έχει μέσα μου έρχεται να δώσω κουτουλιά στο πληκτρολόγιο. 
αυτη η καταραμένη μαζί με junk food με κάνανε μοσχάρ και ακόμα και όταν τα έκοψα και έτρωγα πιο καθαρά φαγητά, τα κιλά που είχα πάρει απο αυτά δεν έφευγαν , μόνο τώρα με την διατροφή και αερόβια φεύγουν!.

Και όσο σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να λιώσεις στην ΒΑΡΕΤΗ αερόβια (τα βάρη τα γουστάρω πολύ την αερόβια τν βαριέμαι , αλλο που λιώνω , αναγκαίο κακό)για να χάσεις την κ...λοζάχαρη που έχει γίνει λίπος :02. Shock:  !!.

Καλύτερα να φτιάξεις ένα τσαγάκι και να βάλεις μια κουταλια του γλυκού μέλι παρα αυτο το πράγμα! ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ κανονικός!! :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## franky94

και επινα κοκα κολα πιο παλια σπανια βεβαια!!μακρια απο μας τωρα με αυτο το βιντεο και ολα τα αλλα που διαβασα φτανουν και περισευουν να περασουν χρονια παλι για να πιω!!!!

τι διαβολου πραγματα!! :01. Razz:    περα απ την πλακα ομως μονο καλο δεν κανεις!ασχετα τι νιωθεις εκεινη την ωρα!!πραγματικα η κοκα κολα ειναι ναρκωτικο!!

----------


## kleiza7

Καποτε ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ να φαω μεσημεριανο χωρις ΚΟΚΑ ΚΟΛΑ........μιλαμε για εθισμο!!! Ειναι απο τα πραγματα που δεν σε σκοτωνουν*(φυσικα)* αλλα δεν σου προσφερουν κατι...οπως δεν σου προσφερουν οι μπυρες που τις πινουμε 3-3, τα ουισκια, και οι λοιπες λαλακιες..... το προβλημα δεν ειναι η καφεινη που περιεχει η κοκα κολα..... σιγα τα αυγα.ουτε και η ζαχαρη..... αλλα τα υπολοιπα συστατικα της που ειναι για το πεος(μην πει κανεις να του φερω εγγραφο απο τη ΝΑΣΑ να το αποδυκνυει!!!!!! δεν ειναι δα και μυστικο!!)  τωρα για το τι περιεχουν οι υπολοιπες τροφες που καταναλωνουμε?????? εψαχνα τα ΕΨΙΛΟΝ που ανεφεραν διαφορες ετικετες και ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ επρεπε οχι να πεταξω ΟΛΑ τα τροφιμα που εχω στο ψυγειο........αλλα να τα βγαλω ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ!  :01. Razz: 

ΟΚ ΤΑ ΕΦΑΓΑ!!!!!!!!!!!(εκτος απο κατι απαραδεκτα λουκανικα φρανκφουρτης) 

Προσεχουμε για να εχουμε....
αν ημουν πατερας και ειχα κανεναν πιτσιρικα 10 χρονων (τυχαια η ηλικια) και μου ζητουσε καθε μερα η μερα παρα μερα κοκα κολα.... θα επαιρνε τα @@ του πατερα του!!!! 
Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου για την κοκα κολα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΦΟΥΜΕ περαιτερω......

εγω θα πιω καμια κοκακολιτσα σε καμια παρεα αν δεν εχω ορεξη για αλκοολ και καμια φορα το μηνα θα παρω 1.5λιτρο το οποιο θα το πιω σε 2 μερες γιατι η ρουφιανα η κοκα κολα τραβιεται καθε ωρα

----------


## sogoku

Aυτο το ωραιο και λογικοφανη επιχειρημα 'δεν εχει να σου προσφερει και τιποτα η κοκα κολα,η μπυρα και μια τουρτα' εχει καταντησει βαρετο.
Η καθε τροφη δεν ειναι απλα ενα συνολο μακροσυστατικων ειναι συνδεδεμενη και με αλλες απολαυσεις.Δηλαδη αν μια μερα θες να πιεις ενα μπουκαλι με ενα φιλο σου θα το αποριψεις γιατι δεν εχει πρωτεινη?
Επισης με τα εψιλον δεν ξερω ακριβως τι παιζει για να επιχειρησει καποιος να μιλησει πρεπει να εχει υποψιν του  τι δυναμικο εχουν οι διαφορες ποσοτητες που ειναι και το πιο σημαντικο.

----------


## giannis64

Πολλοί μύθοι και αλήθειες κρύβονται πίσω από την Coca Cola, που  έχει γίνει κατά καιρούς αντικείμενο συζητήσεων για την παρασκευή της και  τις ουσίες που περιέχει στη σύνθεσή της, οι οποίοι παρόλα αυτά την  ταξίδεψαν από ένα μικρό φαρμακείο στην Ατλάντα -όπου δημιουργήθηκε- σε  πάνω από 200 χώρες του κόσμου!
   1. Είναι η πιο αναγνωρίσιμη λέξη στον κόσμο μετά τη λέξη «OK».
 2. Εφευρέθηκε από τον John Pemberton αρχικά για τη θεραπεία των  πονοκεφάλων και το αυθεντικό αντίγραφο της συνταγής βρίσκεται  ασφαλισμένο στην τράπεζα «SunTrust Bank» στην Ατλάντα από το 1919.
 3. Σε πολλές πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ οι αστυνομικοί έχουν στο περιπολικό  δύο γαλόνια Coca Cola για να καθαρίζουν τα αίματα από τους δρόμους μετά  από ένα δυστύχημα.
 4. Η παραγωγή της Coca Cola είναι ίση με τη παραγωγή νερού στους  Καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα, δηλαδή περίπου 1,5 εκατ. λίτρα ανά  δευτερόλεπτο.
 5. Σερβίρεται και ζεστή (όπως ο καφές) σε διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου.
 6. Περιείχε κοκαΐνη μέχρι το 1905, η οποία εχρησιμοποιείτο νόμιμα  εκείνη την εποχή (τέλη 19ου-αρχές 20ού αι.) ως αναλγητικό φάρμακο, αφού η  πρώτη χρήση της Coca Cola ήταν φαρμακευτική. Στις αρχές του 20ού αι. η  κοκαΐνη αντικαταστάθηκε από την καφεΐνη.
 7. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον καθαρισμό της τουαλέτας (το  κιτρικό οξύ καθαρίζει ότι έχει μείνει πάνω σε υαλώδη αντικείμενα), την  αφαίρεση του λίπους αλλά και για να λασκάρετε τις σκουριασμένες βίδες.
 8. Αποτελεί άριστο καταπραϋντικό στα τσιμπημάτων μεδουσών.
 9. Περισσότερες από 15.000 Coca Cola, όλων των τύπων, καταναλώνονται σε όλον τον κόσμο κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.
 10. Λίγη Coca Cola στο μαγείρεμα του χοιρινού, κάνει το κρέας τρυφερό και ζουμερό.
 11. Για να αφαιρέσετε λεκέδες γράσου από κάποιο ρούχο, προσθέστε μια  Coca Cola στο πλυντήριο μαζί με το απορρυπαντικό και κάντε μια κανονική  πλύση. Οι λεκέδες θα εξαφανιστούν.
 12. Για να μεταφερθεί το κύριο συμπυκνωμένο διάλυμα της Coca Cola  πρέπει το φορτηγό να φέρει το σήμα «Hazardous Material», που σημαίνει  «Υλικό Υψηλού Κινδύνου».

http://www.billnews.gr/12-mistika-po...tin-coca-cola/


 :03. Thumb up:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## just chris

φιλε γιαννη αυτο το τελευταιο  τα λεει ολα!

----------


## Giannistzn

Φημες λενε οτι και οταν εχεις στομαχικες διαταραχες και ταση για εμετο, η κοκα κολα βοηθαει. Κατι λεγοταν, λογω της υπερβολικης ζαχαρης που εχει μεσα, με καποιο τροπο σε αποτρεπει απο τον εμμετο.

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για να ξερω αν ισχυει παντως  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

επισης οταν εχεις διαρροια,κανα δυο ποτηρια κοκα μεσα στη μερα μαζι με λαπα κ καμια φρυγανια ειναι φαρμακο!!
οταν ειχα γαστρεντεριτιδα μου το προτεινε γιατρος,η καλυτερη συνταγη!

----------


## Darth

η coca cola light ειναι βλαβερη??? γιατι εχω φτασει αντι για νερο να πινω coca cola αλλα οι θερμιδες που εχει ειναι ελαχιστες και τα λιπαρα 0%.

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι φίλε συνέχισε να πίνεις coca cola light, τι να το κανεις το νερό!

----------


## Billys51

> η coca cola light ειναι βλαβερη??? *γιατι εχω φτασει αντι για νερο να πινω coca cola* αλλα οι θερμιδες που εχει ειναι ελαχιστες και τα λιπαρα 0%.


ελπιζω να κανεις πλακα παντως αν δεν κανεις σταματα οσο προλαβαινεις..και επισης τιποτα δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει το νερο μην τρελαθουμε κιολας  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Darth

> Όχι φίλε συνέχισε να πίνεις coca cola light, τι να το κανεις το νερό!





> ελπιζω να κανεις πλακα παντως αν δεν κανεις σταματα οσο προλαβαινεις..και επισης τιποτα δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει το νερο μην τρελαθουμε κιολας


ε πινω και νερο αλλα η coca cola με φουσκωνει και ετσι δεν μπορω να βαλω παραπανω νερο. βεβαια πινω και παρα πολυ γαλα εξ'αιτιας των πρωτεινων του

----------


## herculas

Η coca cola light μπορεί να μην έχει θερμίδες αλλά είναι διουριτική και ταυτόχρονα δινει την αίσθηση οτι ξεδιψάς. Αποτελεσμα η αφυδάτωση αφου δεν πίνεις οσο νερο χρειαζεται ο οργανισμός και στη δική μου περίπτωση αύξηση της κρεατινίνης στο 1,40.
Μετά από εξετάσεις σε νεφρολόγο και αφού μείωσα την κόλα ήρθα στα ίσα μου.

----------


## Tigeras

Νομίζω πως γενικά παίζει υπερβολική τρομολαγνεία με τη coca-cola..σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι καλό/θρεπτικό  :01. Razz:  αλλά 1 τη βδομάδα light/zero είναι μια χαρά.
Απο εκεί κ πέρα,όσο λιγότερη τόσο καλύτερα.Πάντως στη δίαιτα θα απέφευγα και zero/light γιατί φέρνει cravings και ειδικά καθώς συνοδεύεται συνήθως με πιτόγυρα/junk και ανεβάζοντας την ινσουλίνη αποθηκεύεις λιπαρά οξέα :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

ενα ολογιομο ποτηρι 250 ml μετα την προπονηση ειτε σε φαση ογκου ειτε σε φαση γραμμωσης ειναι οτι πρεπει 27 γραμμαρια σακχαρα με μηδενικο αλατι μηδεν λιπος και πειτε οι ειδημονες οτι θελετε :01. Razz:  η κοκα κολα ειναι θρησκεια φτανει να μην το παρακανεις αν πινεις εναμισι λιτρο στην καθισια σου εισαι αξιος της μοιρας σου οπως ομως και με οποιαδηποτε αλλη διατροφικη επιλογη οι υπερβολες ποτε δεν ειναι καλες

----------


## Billys51

Vaggan ποιος ο λόγος να βάλεις 27 γρ ζάχαρη μετά την προπονηση? Το insulin spike γίνεται μια χαρά και μόνο με την whey κ κάποιον άλλον ποιοτικότερο υδατανθρακα ή ακόμα και με σκέτη whey. Μιλάω για αυστηρή διατροφη πάντα.

----------


## vaggan

εγω παλι θα σου πω γιατι να μην την βαλεις αν ταιριαζει στα μακρος σου??φορ κραιστ σεικ περισσοτερο κραξιμο τρωει η κοκα κολα απο την κολομερεντα που την προσκυνανε ολοι βαλε 250 γραμμαρια μερεντα να σου πω που θα φτασεις πολυ λογος πιστευω ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι εχει μολις 105 θερμιδες

----------


## Billys51

> εγω παλι θα σου πω γιατι να μην την βαλεις αν ταιριαζει στα μακρος σου??φορ κραιστ σεικ περισσοτερο κραξιμο τρωει η κοκα κολα απο την κολομερεντα που την προσκυνανε ολοι βαλε 250 γραμμαρια μερεντα να σου πω που θα φτασεις πολυ λογος πιστευω ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι εχει μολις 105 θερμιδες


φιλε μου δεν βαζω ουτε μερεντα ουτε κοκα κολα στην διατροφη μου.Και οσο για τα μακρος δεν ειμαι οπαδος του IIFYM.Ασε που μια IIFYM διατροφη δν εχει καμια σχεση στα σωματικα αποτελεσματα σε συγκριση με μια καθαρη διατροφη (στα ιδια μακρος). :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

τι να σου πω εγω πιστευω ενα δυνατο σωμα ειναι ενα ευχαριστημενο σωμα μια χαρα μου δουλευει προσωπικα χωρις να στερουμαι και τιποτα ιδιατερο  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## SOLID

Σιχαμενο κατασκευασμα η κοκα κολα,μονο και μονο για ολο το υπερ του δεοντος μαρκετινγκ που εχει οπως και αλλα παρομοια (τυπου κοκκινοι ταυροι) και την ξερουν μεχρι και οι πετρες και δεν προσφερει τι πο τα.Μονο χρωμα,χρωστικη,ανθρακικο και ζαχαρη που η ζαχαρη ειναι το λιγοτερο κακο που εχει μεσα στην τελικη.

----------


## zisis.z

εγω ειμαι φαν της light coca cola.....μετα απο σουβλακια,πιτσα η ενα καλο φαγητο ειναι απολαυση...2 με 3 φορες την εβδομαδα θα πιω στανταρ...... :08. Turtle:  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

ουτε light ουτε zero η θα πιω το ριαλ η δεν θα πιω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## zisis.z

> ουτε light ουτε zero η θα πιω το ριαλ η δεν θα πιω


Καμια αντιρρηση,ημουνα παλια φαν της ριαλ coca-cola απλα ενα διαστημα επινα συνεχεια την light και την συνηθισα και μετα που πηγα να γυρισω παλι στην κλασσικη μου φαινοταν πολυ γλυκια οποτε συνεχιζω με λαιτ..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

πραγματικα νοιωθω οτι με γεμιζει μετα απο μια σκληρη προπονηση. σημερα ειχα μετα την γυμναστικη κοτοπουλο με μακαρονια και 250 ml κοκα κολα αλλη φαση ΑΛΛΑ οπως ολα τα πραγματα θελει μετρο 4 φορες ενα ποτηρι μετα την προπονηση νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα χωρις τραγικες θερμιδες και επιπτωσεις

----------

